# LCR 357 bullets unseating



## cmurf70 (Mar 13, 2011)

I just picked this gun up last month and the only ammo my local store had was some Blazer 158gr JHP. After about 30 rounds it jammed on me after the third round and I noticed the last two rounds had unseated to the point that it would not let the cylinder advance. I know this is an issue with this light weight gun so what I am interested in is some some owner experiences with different ammunitions. What stayed seated, what didnt. 
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

IMHO that's not your gun's fault 
To me that looks like some bad ammo.
I have not used that brand in years so I can not say it' quality at this time. 
In my GP-100 I have used a lot of WWB and what ever the range had on special....

Some real experts will be along in a while to give you a technical answer ..:smt109

Lateck,


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Those look like aluminum cases which may not perform as well as brass. I have fired Winchester White Box .38+P's in our LCR but no magnum loads. I have also fired quite a bit of handloads between .38+P and full blown magnum. They have not pulled.

I suggest you try some brass case ammo and reserve the aluminum for a heavier gun.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

cmurf70 said:


> I just picked this gun up last month and the only ammo my local store had was some Blazer 158gr JHP. After about 30 rounds it jammed on me after the third round and I noticed the last two rounds had unseated to the point that it would not let the cylinder advance. I know this is an issue with this light weight gun so what I am interested in is some some owner experiences with different ammunitions. What stayed seated, what didnt.
> Thanks,
> Chad


I'd try a 125 grain .38+P in that gun. I am not a fan of snubby .357s (the metal SP101 or [email protected] 649 excepted). JMO, Eli
Eli


----------

